# let see your kit boxes for roller and tipplers



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

for some reason i cant find much on kit boxes in the forum ,weird! no hits on the seach , do your guy call it something else? any way i have a 8 by 10 loft with N.Y. flights , tipplers, racing homer (even just got a pair of racer from the jassen yb line) and and i also got 9 beautiful colorful rollers that i want to build a kit box for , will love to see photo of the kit box i know some of you have, to get some idea , i want to build one with screen bottom, say a 6 by 4 by 4 ,so plz share your photos on the kits boxes and let everyone see what you have!


----------



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

This is my current kit loft three sections of which each contains twenty four perches. Each section has a wire floor and a clean out tray with a separate door on bottom to access the trays. The box has a fully enclosed bottom to keep predators such as raccoons, dogs and cats out.























Traps are racing homer style where the birds drop in and once in no bird can use it to escape.

I have used this basic design over the years in one form or another and most roller breeders I have met use a similar type.

1986 to around 1995 I used this box:










This box had thirty box perches per section with wire floors where droppings went right to the ground. Bad thing is a strong dog with a want could possibly rip open the wire. Traps were bob style and training cage hung from each door.

Jerry Kern also used this exact type design but used fifteen V type perches:












Each loft was built by someone else as I am hardly a carpenter by any means.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, finlly someone post some photos !!! thank you!!,lol , i guess people dont know what a kit box is , and what its for from the looks of it , it does look like a normal small loft , i guess it because not many people are into competition on roller or tippler, even kit box is use for pigeon racing , that what mike tyson use , a kit box to race his best birds, again thank you for posting and a great kit box be the way, i like the top part for the entrys of the first photo , going to copy that if you dont mind


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

here a video of a small kit box for those of you who want a small loft also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4LK6R4AOgs


----------

